# Lanier-Thurs Night Tournaments



## gahunter12 (May 21, 2011)

I just found out this morning that Lanier Harbor has started the Thursday night tournaments back up. Scott's running the tournaments again this year. They have already had two tournaments so far. I was working on the phone lines this morning down at the gas dock and talked to the guys working there and said to pass the word along. I forgot to ask the times, but would guess it will run from 7:00pm til 11:00pm. Thats the way its been since the mid 90's. I would like to see this grow again. We use to have a blast on Thursday nights drawing 40+ boats.


----------



## shadow2 (May 22, 2011)

fee?  Ramp?


----------



## mase088 (May 22, 2011)

If anyone needs a co-angler for these tournaments, let me know!


----------



## auburndeerhunter (May 23, 2011)

i use to fish this one alot and stop.


----------



## shadow2 (May 23, 2011)

I would love to fish some of these if could get a bit more info on them...


----------



## gahunter12 (May 23, 2011)

They take off out of Lanier Harbor. It's located off of Pine Tree Dr off Buford Dam Rd. I will try and verify the times and entry fee Tuesday. I forgot to ask Saturday while working at the gas docks. If Scott is running it the way he has in the past the times will be 7pm-11pm. I'm going to say entry fee will be around $40-$50 per boat. I will get concrete info and post Tuesday.


----------



## gahunter12 (May 24, 2011)

Ok the offical word from Lanier Harbor is Thursday nights from 7:00pm - 11:00pm. The entry fee is $40. Take off will be from Lanier Harbor. Every one meets at the gas dock to sign up and do livewell checks. There's plenty of room to tie off at the gas dock. When you weigh in tie off to the gas dock and Scott usually has the scales up on land at the walk way going to the gas dock. If you want to put in at Lanier Harbor they charge $5.00 at the gas dock store. You can also come in by water from other ramps. Some do that live or work on the north end. Scott runs a very fair tournament and checks all livewells. Come join us on Thursday nights. It will be fun


----------



## FishEd927 (May 26, 2011)

Is this a 3 fish or 5 fish limit?


----------



## critter85 (May 26, 2011)

3 fish


----------



## lifterpuller (Jun 16, 2011)

hey man saw u sunday while u were fishing a tourney.. i was with jim..let me know about this im a coangler


----------



## Gasportsj7 (Sep 8, 2011)

is this still goin on?


----------



## Casey81 (Sep 8, 2011)

I don't think it is. I have been up on a couple of Thursday nights and I have been the only truck in the lot there.


----------

